# 2 Traps Getting Attention



## Luterra (Sep 7, 2011)

I read some interesting research the other day about how swarms decide on a home:

http://www2.ece.ohio-state.edu/~passino/PapersToPost/GrpDecMakHoneyBees-AmSci.pdf 

One of the more practical findings is that the number of scouts increases over time at the most promising sites, and when about 15 scouts are visible outside a decision has been made and the swarm is about to move in. So with 20-30 bees either they have already moved in or it is imminent.


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

@Luterra, Thanks for the info. That is encouraging.

I went home at lunch to check on things. My son shot a short video of the stored trap with his iphone. It probably won't win an award, but it shows what was going on.

http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae285/glowe60/?action=view&current=IMG_0091.mp4


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm glad to see you caught a swarm in Alabama this time of the year. I have also just about gave up on my swarm traps, thinking that I didnt get them out in time. And that I missed swarm season altogether, here in South Carolina. Maybe its not to late. I did check the Qtip in the ziplock, and it still had a strong smell of LGO after a month.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I posted a movie of my trap and the activity looks like that. Went on for three days with more bees each day. I put up a second box because I saw them "fighting". Only got one swarm though. Guess they were arguing over where to put the deck Looks good.


----------

